# Troy Hurtubise: Project Grizzly



## mosaix (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm not sure if Science and Nature is the right place for this, but I suppose it's a combination of both.

Troy wanted to study grizzlies and decided to make himself a grizzly-proof suit. It took him a few years and, of course, the suit needed testing...

YouTube - Troy Hurtubise: Project Grizzly

I know he's deadly serious about this, but there's something about it that just makes me want to giggle.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 13, 2009)

The man goes from strength to strength
YouTube - Troy Hurtubise II: Project Grizzly goes to war


----------



## Sparrow (Nov 13, 2009)

When I see these guys at work, Steve Irwin, Timothy Treadwell, and their ilk, I find myself hoping they get just what they deserve for degrading these wild creatures. 


I so hope there's a grizzly bear as amused as I am with a grizzly proof suit when he's roaming a lonely part of the forrest and encounters Troy for the first, and last time.


God wouldn't that be fine.


----------



## Vladd67 (Nov 13, 2009)

Well with Irwin you got your wish


----------



## Drachir (Nov 14, 2009)

I've seen this clown before on Canadian TV.  Given the strength of the average grizzly, I can bearly wait to see how this turns out.  I wouldn't put too much faith in surviving if the bear really decides to get serious.


----------

